# Karen Cunningham - Grantham



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thought I would give it one more go and ask if anyone got their Cockapoo puppy from Karen born on 16 February! We got out lovely Beau from her and would love to see how her siblings are getting on


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Ali79 said:


> Thought I would give it one more go and ask if anyone got their Cockapoo puppy from Karen born on 16 February! We got out lovely Beau from her and would love to see how her siblings are getting on


have you tried contacting the breeder and either asking for detailes of other pups from beau's litter or ask her to pass on your details.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

kendal said:


> have you tried contacting the breeder and either asking for detailes of other pups from beau's litter or ask her to pass on your details.


Thanks Kendal - will give that a go


----------



## Snooky (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Beau,

I suspect I may just be your brother. My name is Snooky and I was born on the 16th of February 2011 at Karen Cunnigham's home.

My family aboslutely adore me. In fact, I don't know what they ever did without me. Such love is undescribable.

You can see my upbringing and best days of my life on my own facebook page; Snooky Baronne Patron Byrom

I have been in touch with our sister too. She lives in Derby.

Regards,
Snooky.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh that's fantastic - Ali will be thrilled! Can you post shome photos Snooky?


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Awww - this is a good idea for a section on the forum "find your siblings" !! You could have a registry of birthdates & location.
I know that Dexter has two brothers & I've told the breeder that I'd be happy for her pass on my details but not heard anything. One pup was staying in Cornwall & one went up to London.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I would love to see photos! Especially 'Poo siblings over a year old, we see a lot of young pup photos but not so many older one.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Snooky - thank you for posting and I am so pleased to have found one of Beau's siblings  I have just sent a friends request on facebook as would love to keep in touch. We do remember seeing you when we came to choose Beau and you have definitely grown into a gorgeous boy. Thank you again :hug:


----------

